# New and need CSS help please



## ASJ (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, I am new and wondering if I can find out how to fix css that isn't correct? Someone made a css template for me and I have been told that the css coding is 'gimmicky' whatever that means LOL and that there is extra coding, etc....I don't know anything about CSS so I am not sure how to go about fixing it?? This is my business website I am talking about, so I need to find out how to fix the code to improve SEO, etc....

Here is the site for you to look.... http://www.animalspiritjewelry.com

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Lisa, someone with a better css background will be able to give you more info, but here's a start:
http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...ing=2&uri=http://www.animalspiritjewelry.com/
That will tell you where the problems are with the code.
-Six


----------



## ASJ (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks..I know where most of them are as I did check it already, but I don't know how to actually fix them LOL that's the big problem..it doesn't tell you HOW to fix them, only where they are


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

...still hoping for one of the web gurus... *bump*


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*I'm Here*

Ok Sorry about the delay, I seem to have missed this post. 

Your site looks good but it could do with a bit more arranging and spacing between the text. 

If you want to improve your site look at the following links for some code snippets and examples:

Menu Tutorial

CSS Tutorials

Look through the sites mentioned above. If those don't help you please explain what exactly is your problem and what exactly do you want to have fixed ? :smile:


----------



## CyberSorcerer (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello ASJ

Well your site looks good as it is. Not sure exactly what kind of look you are going for though. Just a word of note, the Scrollbar colors in your CSS only work with Internet Explorer browser. Since this is a very popular browser then it might work ok for you. Some of us the keep browser stats on our visitors that particular CSS might not be worth putting in our code.

I hope this gives you something to think about as far as your visitors and who you are mainly addressing or marketing to.

CyberSorcerer


----------



## ASJ (Jul 24, 2005)

I didn't put the scrollbar colors in, my site designer did that. I am not even sure what you mean by the scrollbar. Do you mean the bar on the right hand side of the website?




Lisa
Animal Spirit Jewelry
http://www.animalspiritjewelry.com


----------



## ASJ (Jul 24, 2005)

Most of what I was trying to fix wasn't exactly the 'look', but the code underneath it, although the look played into it a bit as well. I have had some luck using NVU editor and have fixed some things myself. I am lucky to have found it because as a total novice I find it easy to use. I really know nothing about hard coding, I normally use drop and drag or WYSIWYG editors. CSS has me a bit baffled, but my site designer used css for the template and it really throws me off, especially where the tables are concerned. 
I will try to add something on a page and it ends up throwing the whole page out of whack. This has been most of the problem but since finding NVU it's been quite a bit easier.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

*How your code looks in a css validator*

Hi ASJ,

this link will show you the errors in your css..

http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=http://www.animalspiritjewelry.com/&usermedium=all

See if you can get that cleared up a line at a time.

Cheers

Liam


----------

